# Diesel guys



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I sold my truck last night and am looking into getting a diesel. Anyone on here a diesel guy that could answer some questions? I've found a couple I like but they all have 200,000+ miles on them. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

ask up man. I'm pretty much a GM knowledge bank. A lil on the others


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

look on the brand specific forums .. might help you also


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> look on the brand specific forums .. might help you also


 :agreed: There's forums for the diesels just like we have here about brutes. But like said above, ask... one of us might have an answer for ya. As far as having above 200k, I'd never let that keep me from getting any diesel, just as long as its been cared for its not hurt....just gettin broke in. I've owned 1 of the older chevy diesel's, 1 7.3l powerstroke, and currently in my 3rd 5.9l Cummins....and this is is first out of any of them thats had less than 200k when I got it.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya 200k ain't nothing for a diesel asking as long as its been taken care of we had a diesel van with the 7.3 and was just over 400k and ran like a champ


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Depends on what motor you are looking at. Ask away!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok well for some reason all the used diesels around here are loaded With miles I've always loved the 2nd gen dodges. I found one that is in tip top shape it's a 95 2500 5spd has all the upgrades on it but it has 350,000 miles. Said the motor and Trans are new but his dad put it in kinda shady I also found quite a few power strokes from 97-2002 models and believe it or not all have around 270,000 miles. All manuals. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is a diesel worth buying. I am a mechanic but know nothing about a diesel engine except the old 6.5s. As far as maintenance and fuel cost to you come out better on a diesel. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/2923116058.html heres one of them


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

heres the cummins http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/2960862257.html


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you go ford, get a 99'-03 7.3ltr. best diesel motor Ford made. 6.0ltr. Has had tons of problems. Prior to 99' 7.3 is not intercooled. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would go for the ford. I can't do the single cab truck.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/2923116058.html heres one of them


Nice truck.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I would go for the ford. I can't do the single cab truck.


I agree, 4door or single cab for same money. Ford a few years newer too. Can't go wrong with a 7.3 ford.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Even with those miles though? How would i do if say in two years i tried to sell it? It be over 300k on the clock


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure with resale value. If I was worried about resale, I wouldn't buy a high mileage rig. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

with the dodge you would need to look into the dowel pin issue. Not a hard fix if you are a mechanic.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

ThaMule said:


> with the dodge you would need to look into the dowel pin issue. Not a hard fix if you are a mechanic.


That the only problem you would have?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Is a diesel worth buying. I am a mechanic but know nothing about a diesel engine except the old 6.5s. As far as maintenance and fuel cost to you come out better on a diesel.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


As far as longevity of the motor diesels are better but regular maintenance is about double a gas burner. Keep it in mind. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

What ever you do , don't buy the ford f250 with a 6.0l .


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive heard to stay away from the 6 leakers. So as far as cost wise is diesel a better choice?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I know I'll get blasted for this but I know of 3 people with the 6.0's and they've never had problems. That being said I know of alot more that'll never buy another ford because of that motor.








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

For Ford, buy a 99' to 03' 7.3 and don't look back. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

If you have any cummins questions...ask away!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol well my main concern no one has answered is is it cheaper to run one as far as fuel goes? I know servicing is more costly . My purpose in buying a new to me truck is I'm tired of working on stuff my dodge 1500 I worked on constantly. My price range is under $12000 is that too low to even consider a good diesel?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, my truck holds 15 quarts of oil. So compared to the wifes Tahoe, yes. Oil changes are more. Fuel is a bit more than reg. unleaded, but, I get 15mpg. with 37" Toyos. Gas truck would get maybe 10mpg. Kind of a loaded question your asking. Yes diesels are a bit more than gas rigs (Fuel/Oil) But my diesel will smoke my Tahoe and pull all day long!! I'll personally never go back to a gas truck. This is my first diesel, and am enjoying the koolaid!!!!


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> I know I'll get blasted for this but I know of 3 people with the 6.0's and they've never had problems. That being said I know of alot more that'll never buy another ford because of that motor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 6.0 ford is a very fussy motor. I've also heard of people having them last over 150,000 with none of the usual problems. on the other hand I don't think they trailer was ever disconnected, always maintained, and never jelled. DMAX is my personal favorite. Cummins is good just don't like the rest of the truck.
If your gonna pull a lot a diesel is way nicer. I have a gasser cause i don't trailer much


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Agreed^


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

tmfisher57 said:


> Well, my truck holds 15 quarts of oil. So compared to the wifes Tahoe, yes. Oil changes are more. Fuel is a bit more than reg. unleaded, but, I get 15mpg. with 37" Toyos. Gas truck would get maybe 10mpg. Kind of a loaded question your asking. Yes diesels are a bit more than gas rigs (Fuel/Oil) But my diesel will smoke my Tahoe and pull all day long!! I'll personally never go back to a gas truck. This is my first diesel, and am enjoying the koolaid!!!!


My Cummins holds 2.5 gals of oil, I'm on 37" Goodyears with a rediculous lift and am getting 21mpg (1998.5 dodge 2500 4x4, 24valve Cummins) .....mind you its not stock of course. Cold air, exhaust, programmer, injectors, modded stock turbo, and several other odds and ends.
I agree, a comparable gas truck wouldn't get half the mpg's, and my oil changes are between $50-60 doing them myself, but I also dont change the oil every 3k miles like alot of gassers do....so it kinda evens out. Not to mention when I hook up my trailer and load 3 bikes on it my milage stays at 17+ depending how I drive, so yeah can't complain at all.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol well my main concern no one has answered is is it cheaper to run one as far as fuel goes? I know servicing is more costly . My purpose in buying a new to me truck is I'm tired of working on stuff my dodge 1500 I worked on constantly. My price range is under $12000 is that too low to even consider a good diesel?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I bought my 97 for almost half that....200k miles. 12v cummins runs like a top! I have done a lot though! A few thousand dollars later...


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

And on the price issues...mine is a LOT cheaper to RUN than a gas truck. I been there done that, never again. I tow pretty heavy though, 10klbs plus...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Man thats one sick dodge jrpro

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks!!! It's my third cummins...I'm finally in love with this one!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm on my 3rd as well, body doesn't look quite as sharp as yours, but I love it. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Nice truck filthy! 2nd gen is the way to go!!! I had 3rd and came back to 2nd


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow couple nice trucks there. Ive always had a 2nd gen dodge but in a gasser. Im gonna be under my new truck for a while, so you can see my concern.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks jrpro.

@ mossyoak.....thanks, these trucks have alot of potential, and if you take care of it, it will take care of you. You can't beat a cummins for the fuel milage, but like mentioned above the body and interior aint quite as fancy as some of the other trucks. Everybody has their own preference.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I know by experience many times over anyway the auto Trans in a dodge is a piece is it the same on the heavier duty trucks too? What about fords? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

i found a 2001 dodge 2500 cummins 163,000 miles 4x4 automatic i can get it for 9800 its one owner all stock. Whatcha think?


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright I'm new to this forum but have been on powerstroke.org for along time, and have owned a diesel nearly since I have been driving. Mainly fords but for 12000 your best choice is going to be either a 7.3 powerstroke or the 5.9 cummings, you can't go wrong with either. But if your looking to build tremendous power get a 6.4 or a 6.7 powerstoke I have an 08 f250 and I have 590 hp to the wheels and still get 18 mpg with 35 inch tires. If your just looking for a relieble truck get a 7.3 or a 5.9.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

What you think about the one i posted above your post?


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

That's not too bad the body will fall off around the motor, just get a couple of coolant test strips and test the coolant you can find them for a couple of bucks, I'm not a dodge guy but if they are anything like ford bad coolant will reak havok on an oil cooler and there not to cheap. There is not any emissions to worry about on it so that's a huge plus. Also to if you have looked at the truck check to see if there has ever been a fifth wheel or anything in it. Yes these trucks were built to haul big loads but if it doesn't have one or ever did that is a huge plus. But like all trucks you can get a great used truck or go spend a lot of money on a new one and have problems from day one, when it comes down to it go with your gut. If you have any questions on it let me know, if I don't know the answer I have some dodge friends that do.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It does have gooseneck in the back, but all it hauled was a 16ft cattle trailer. It's an old guy that owned it and it is completely bone stock. The Trans shifts great. Is the Trans still a weak point on an all stock cummins? Most guys I see that loose a Trans before 200k have there trucks turned up or beat them. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The auto trans in that truck isn't too bad, especially if he hasn't been hauling heavy with it. I had an 01 dodge 3500 dually with an auto trans before I got my current truck, bought it in 2005 with 140k on it, had a fifthwheel in it, had been pulling a good size camper......1 owner. I added a gooseneck, injectors, programmer, and exhaust, and had 12-15k behind that truck lots of times, and never had any probs till around 320k when the tranny finally went out on my way home from River Run....it got me home, slipping the whole way, and quit in the driveway lol. Spent $3800 rebuilding it to take whatever punishment I could throw at it with a billet torque convertor and heavy duty EVERYTHING internal....then sold it about 3 months later and got my current truck and started over lol, I just wanted a 3/4 ton 4x4.
In short, if its shifting good and hasn't been abused, it should last you many more miles if you dont dog it out, and if you add performance accessories be mindful of the stock tranny....ease into the gas.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea mossyoak, I 100% agree with ******* a 16ft trailer loaded down is not going to hurt that truck even if he kept it hooked up 24/7 and him being older he more than likely did not rag it out, if it runs smooth ( for a dodge that is lol ), shifts smooth, and drives good it could last another 140k and u never have to work on it. Best of luck on it and keep us updated


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Another thing to think about, if he's haulin' critters, he's going easy. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ bwahaha.....you were never a cow behind my 1 ton 
I was in it for the money...always used to hang out at the auctions and load em up and haul em out for the big buyers. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ bwahaha.....you were never a cow behind my 1 ton
> I was in it for the money...always used to hang out at the auctions and load em up and haul em out for the big buyers.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Ha ha ha ive met guys like you before lol jk


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

Ford and Chevy moters are v8 gas moters converted to diesels. The cummins inline six is a true diesel. But dodge has plenty of front end and trany issues. They all have strong points but my H.O. Cummins is the nicest running diesel I have ever drove. Second place is a built 5.9i cummins


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well guys I pulled the trigger on it. I own it. It's gonna go Monday and have a fass or air dog fuel system put on. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Keith J (Dec 14, 2011)

Grizcore said:


> Ford and Chevy moters are v8 gas moters converted to diesels. The cummins inline six is a true diesel. But dodge has plenty of front end and trany issues. They all have strong points but my H.O. Cummins is the nicest running diesel I have ever drove. Second place is a built 5.9i cummins


No they are not. Both were designed from the ground up as diesels. This may have been true years ago, but all three motors now are true blue diesels.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^ exactly. The d-max was designed by caterpillar I believe and until very recently the power-stroke was designed by international. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^^ its the other way around lol powerstroke was cat. and dmax is international


----------



## Keith J (Dec 14, 2011)

The powerstroke was navistar (International) and the dmax was designed by Isuzu. 
Ford actually owns cummins though, however it is more profitable for all parties for the to sell the motors to Dodge.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powerstroke

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duramax_V8_engine 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

well if ford owns cummings then y they dont put in in there trucks, kinda dumb. yea u are right bout dmax being isuzu ma brothers a diesal mac. and i remember him saying that to me lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

The 450 and up fords have cummins in them. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Keith J (Dec 14, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> well if ford owns cummings then y they dont put in in there trucks, kinda dumb. yea u are right bout dmax being isuzu ma brothers a diesal mac. and i remember him saying that to me lol


Like I said, they make more money selling the motors and license to dodge. They probably wouldn't sale many more trucks if they kept the cummins motors for themselves.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Keith J said:


> Like I said, they make more money selling the motors and license to dodge. They probably wouldn't sale many more trucks if they kept the cummins motors for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


ook i gotcha now. lol. i know im getting a cummings to put in ma 98 z71 to turn the tractor tires im getting so yea lol.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Well guys I pulled the trigger on it. I own it. It's gonna go Monday and have a fass or air dog fuel system put on.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Well man I hope you get many trouble free miles out of it congrats


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Then is it Allison is cat?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Well guys I pulled the trigger on it. I own it. It's gonna go Monday and have a fass or air dog fuel system put on.


Congrats, an upgraded fuel delivery system is definitely one of the best things you'll ever spend money on. I have a FASS 150HD on mine, its been good to me so far, air dog will save ya some money to spend on other goodies......they are both good units so can't go wrong either way. I'm assuming you bought the cummins? 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes i did buy the cummins. I gotta stay true to the dodge.plus it only had 160,000 miles on it. I hate to put a programmer or anything on it but it needs a little get up to it lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Try to find something like an EDGE EZ or Diablo Power Puck....theres others out there as well from Superchips and Quadzilla, its just a chip that plugs into the map sensors. Typically they add around 65hp and a couple mpg's and are very safe to use on a stock truck. I've had an Edge Ez before and it was very noticable on the truck, but I couldn't believe how big a difference it made when I took it off and threw in a real programmer.

I see them on Craigslist and Ebay fairly often, and not uncommon to come across them for $200 or less. Just like a programmer, they'll pay for themselves in fuel over time.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Theres a guy here in town that has one i could pick up for $50 bucks. It was on a 99 cummins. Will it work on an 01?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

its the Edge ez


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The map sensor plugs changed in either 00 or 01, but all you need to do is call Edge and see if you can order a set of adapters and then it will hook right up.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help bud. I will call them monday.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No prob man, hit me up if you got any other questions/issues, I can tell you quite a bit about these old 24V's

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> No prob man, hit me up if you got any other questions/issues, I can tell you quite a bit about these old 24V's
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Lol before its all over you may regret saying that ha ha jk. Thanks for the help. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I called my local diesel shop Dixie diesel and they said the lift pump problems on the 24valve was a myth. Any idea on this?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

Keith J said:


> No they are not. Both were designed from the ground up as diesels. This may have been true years ago, but all three motors now are true blue diesels.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Your right they were built ground up as diesels, but I was told they designed the diesel off the existing v8 engine block to reduce production costs. Is that true?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

The early chevy diesels. The 6.5s were built off the V8 gas engine platform. This is one diesel i know a little about. I know personally one of the engineers of this engine. It is basically a converted gasoline engine.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol before its all over you may regret saying that ha ha jk. Thanks for the help.



Nah, I like diesel talk just as much as atv talk.....it's all good lol.






mossyoak54 said:


> I called my local diesel shop Dixie diesel and they said the lift pump problems on the 24valve was a myth. Any idea on this?


They are full of it. Hook up a fuel pressure gauge and you'll see just how weak that stock Carter pump is thats hanging on the side of the block. Mine would idle around 11-13 psi, cruise at 8-9 psi, and drop to 6 psi if I punched it......AND THIS WAS BEFORE I ADDED FUEL MODS! My FASS idles at 23 psi, cruises at 20 psi, and I can't get it to drop below 15 psi running WOT, and thats with 125hp DDP injectors and an Edge Juice w/Attitude programmer turned up on max with the level 6 hot unlock. And there are lots of other supporting mods to go along with it, and best of all, even with all the extra fuel I'm throwing at it, the way I have it setup my egt's still have never gotten over 1150°.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Nah, I like diesel talk just as much as atv talk.....it's all good lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well needless to say i took your word for it and ordered the raptor pump already. Not bad on the price either. I got lucky as my pump is on the block and not in the tank (or so ive been told). Youve been a big help man, if theres anything i can help you with id be more than glad too. Ha ha im a plant soil science/enviromental science major dont know how that helps but it may ha ha ha


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> The early chevy diesels. The 6.5s were built off the V8 gas engine platform. This is one diesel i know a little about. I know personally one of the engineers of this engine. It is basically a converted gasoline engine.


I also heard the same for ford, and it made sense to me. If i was designing a diesel from the ground up i would automatically start with a proven i6 platform. I don't mind chevy or ford trucks, but I've been driving big trucks since i was 12 and inline 6 has always lasted longer and worked harder.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

by the way congrats on the cummins! my uncles just rolled over 400 k and won't die


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Well needless to say i took your word for it and ordered the raptor pump already. Not bad on the price either. I got lucky as my pump is on the block and not in the tank (or so ive been told). Youve been a big help man, if theres anything i can help you with id be more than glad too. Ha ha im a plant soil science/enviromental science major dont know how that helps but it may ha ha ha


Which Raptor did you get? ....and yes your truck came with the lift pump factory on the driver side of the block close to the firewall, only reason it wouldn't be there is if it went out and the previous owner took it back to dodge and had one of the in-tank models installed. If it belonged to an older man like you say then the truck has probably been babied and it probably still has the stock Carter that came on it from the factory. Never ever hurts to upgrade that lift pump because all you are doing is helping keep that $1200 VP pump alive that feeds your injectors .

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I went with the raptor 100. Didnt think i needed the 150. I installed myself, it was actually fairly easy. I may like this diesel stuff lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^That pump will flow plenty of fuel to support a programmer and up to about a 75.....maybe up to a 100hp injector without worrying about starving the VP. You don't really want more than 100s on a stock turbo anyways, starts to run high EGTs which is not good at all.


----------



## mattpopp (May 2, 2012)

First off, lets get something straight. FORD has never owned Cummins. But Ford uses the 6.7 Cummins for there bigger trucks(F650) (Same engine that is in our Dodges)

I am not a Ford guy but you guys trashing the 6.0 have no clue. There are two things that engine needs to be address. The EGR cooler and the head bolts. Delete the EGR cooler and replace bolts with Studs and that is a awesome engine. 10 fold of the 7.3. The 7.3 was never that great of a engine. Just happens to be the one Ford ran the longest. If I bought a new truck today I would buy a Ford 6.7, not for power but for comfort.

For making power, Ford 6.4 is good to about 600hp on fuel. After that you have to spray it. 6.7PSD is still in the design stages as they make ok power on fuel but need to be sprayed to make big numbers.

GM, dont really know much about them but they are reliable. They dont change engine desing every three years like Ford does.

Dodge Common Rail and 12V, King of the road when it comes to making power. Fastest 1/4 trucks are Dodge. this has always been true and it use to be alot more expensive to get to 600hp then the other 2 brands. BUT, since EFI Live was introduce it has been a game changer. It has made it alot cheaper to get there. 100's of cummins make over 1000hp on fuel. Ver Very few Fords have made that much on fuel without spraying. Duramax's are not having to much issue making over 1000hp on fuel but it is expensive.

Back to topic,
OP mentioned he like the 2nd Gen Dodges. 95 to 98 ran the Bosch P7100 injection pump. The Million Mile Pump. Extremely reliable, possibly the most reliable diesel on the road. I believe the 5spd manual was the NV4500 which is a better tranny then the 6spd G56 that they have today. Suggest putting in a nice Single or Dual disc Valair Clutch with upgraded Hyd. For auto's, there was two autos during those years. 47RH (Hyd controled) and the 47RE (Ele controled). Both good trannies and the RH can be convertered to the RE. (not worth it though). In stock form these trannies are very soft and weak. Adding a good VB would make a world of difference. Though a built one is flat out amazing. Full Billet race 47RE or 48RE (If you got it built it would be upgraded to the 48re) is without a doubt the strongest transmission in a passenger pickup. Fast Dodges and Duramax's run the 48RE.

98.5 to 02 are also good trucks but you step into the beginning of Eletronic fuel injection. Though the VP44 was a good Injection pump you must be leary of the left pump failing (pumps diesel from the tank to the injection pump). If that sucker fails it only takes a moment to kill the VP44. So if you end up with a VP truck, put a FASS 150 on there asap. I have a Arridog and I do not recommend them (or Raptor pump as that is the pump on a Airdog). One last thing you should be leary of on a VP truck, is the Block. I dont remember where the casting is other then it is on the passenger side, but is you see the Casting number "53". well those blocks had a casting problem and are prone to cracking.

Good Luck on finding a pickup. The truck most 2nd gen owners are after is a 98 12v short bed extened cab. that is the only year you got the 12v Cummins in a Quad Cab model.

My Dodge 6.7 made 711hp and right at 1500ftlbs on a Dyno Jet 248 in Willis Tx about a year ago. Hope to be over 800hp once we get EFI Live on it. Alot of fuel, ton of air, and horrible tuning done by Smarty.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought an 01 cummins. Why do you not like the raptor? I installed one on mine and know quite a few others who have them. Lol and I think we will have to agree to disagree on the 6.0 powerstrokes. I know a few who have no problems out of them but a lot more who do. I am by no means a diesel pro. Just my .02


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I just got an 02 Ram 2500 4x4 w/5.9L Turbo Cummins. I love the truck, but the mileage stinks. I've been reading on here and the cummins forum about mods to improve mpg. I'm new to diesels, and am eager to learn about mine. So far I'm seeing I need to upgrade to the FASS 150 and some sort of programmer. 
Now on my brute, when i added intake and exhaust mods, I had to have the MSD tuned. Will I have to modify a tune for the cummins after cold air intake and 5" exhaust? Maybe some new injectors too? Help me out, i'm in the dark about these mods. Oh, and in what order would you add each mod? I'm thinking fuel pump, programmer, intake,injectors & exhaust?


----------



## mattpopp (May 2, 2012)

A Raptor is a Air Dog. Same pump same company. I have a Air Dog 150 and it does not sound healthy. Just waiting for it to shut down on me. It is common to hear about AD's failing on the forums, just gotta search for them. FASS system to last much longer and they use properly sized filters.

A little history. The owner of Air Dog had a fallen out with his son. His son went on to open up FASS. His son is driven to provide a better product then his father. It has shown.

Stock fuel filtration on Dodge is crap. Pretty much everything up to 07 is a 10 micron filter. 07 to present is a 7 micron filter. At a minium it should be a 5 mic. AD and FASS provide 2 to 3 micron. 

To add a intake or exhaust on a Diesel you dont need to change the tune. Tuning is needed to make the best use out of Timing, Duration, Injection Event's, Pulse, or just anything fuel related. Diesel's love air, air is their friend. 

Diesel and Gasser are totally different. A diesel is controlled by the amount of Fuel injected. The amount of air comsumed is dictated by that. Where a Gas engine is basically calibrated to run off of the set amount of air intake at a given rpm/load. So if you change the the amount of air going into a gasser you need to remap the fuel system to adapt to the change (EFI usually can adjust its self to a given point, MAP sensor reads the flow of air)

Thing about diesels is Exhaust Gas Tempatures (EGT) that you must wathc out for once you begin to tinker with it. Adding a lift pump will not effect this. But Bigger Injectors or just playing with the Tuning will effect this. For every action here there is a reaction with the EGT. You can increase the fuel and still be safe. To monitor this we add a EGT Gauge. You drill and tap the Manifold at the collector (The flange on the manifold just above the turbo) and add a probe there to measure the heat. Alot of people add a Boost gauge also to watch the boost from the turbo. 

Once you start to play with adding more fuel then you may get to the point that you have that little HX35 is not enough turbo for you. One way you may figure this our is by gernading it or seizing it up from the heat. Not the best way to figure this out. But a good turbo to put on a VP 5.9 is something like a HTT SS 64/65/12, 64/65/14, or 64/71/14. Bigger turbo will flow a larger volume of air to counter the larger amount of fuel being injected. But sizing a turbo could be a dance that becomes very tiring if not researched properly. You can ask 100 people and get 100 different ideas on a turbo size and brand. To big of a turbo and you run into Lag. Lag is horrible and I can not stand turbo lag. Lag will also result into black smoke.

You are limited to the size of injectors you can run due to the limitation of the VP pump. They do build bigger VP pumps to flow more but I find that most dont opt for that. 

Get on Cummins Forum or Competition Diesel. Lots to be learned from those two sites. But before you post on them use the search button as you will get scolded if it is a noob question, cause it has been asked 600 times in the past month.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Guys pay attention to everything he's saying.... thats all some very good info. And definitely check out those forums as well. I'm on CF.....been on there a long time, but I'm more of a lurker and don't post much there.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that mattpopp is diesel smart !!! sounds like he's been there did that.... good info mattpopp


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

:agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want a coal roller so bad.... But I just paid off the f150 soi better drive it for a while.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I want a coal roller so bad.... But I just paid off the f150 soi better drive it for a while.


Same here. No note is a good note. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah & I just dropped $1200 on her on a new intake mani & plugs & cop's. New brakes, new shocks, new battery. She should be good to go for awhile.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol ya know I hate having a note too but ya only live once. Might as well make the most of it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

they dont have banks where i'm going thats all i'm saying ...lol..


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

I had a 2000 cummins 5 speed with a cold air and raptor 150. Liked it but sold to buy my duramax and love it...still strong at 225k


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm on cumminsforum as well. I have 2010 Mega cab Laramie. Its got quite a few goodies,lol. It really gets addicting.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

madppcs said:


> I'm on cumminsforum as well. I have 2010 Mega cab Laramie. Its got quite a few goodies,lol. It really gets addicting.


I'm on cumminsforum too. Same screen name


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ I've gotten alot of useful info out of that site. After lots if research and talking to a few guys that had already done the swap, I upgraded to a big transfer case and custom driveshafts after grenading my stock one with the 40x16.50 Pitbulls that used to be under my truck. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm on cumminsforum too.. screen name is bwalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a friend that thought he was a gangster and called himself bwalk which is short for baller walk. Ha ha 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ I've gotten alot of useful info out of that site. After lots if research and talking to a few guys that had already done the swap, I upgraded to a big transfer case and custom driveshafts after grenading my stock one with the 40x16.50 Pitbulls that used to be under my truck.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Sweet. Biggest I ever got was 37 iroks. Couldn't afford bigger. Lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> I had a friend that thought he was a gangster and called himself bwalk which is short for baller walk. Ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


mine stands for brad walker.. i'm not gangsta just country


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

walker said:


> mine stands for brad walker.. i'm not gangsta just country


Ha ha i know. You didn't seem as the gangster type. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

